# Camera Question



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new camera and was wondering what you guys use. Looking for something that is quick and affordable. Thanks.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Steve,

I have a Pentax Optio W30 and have had good luck with. It's not much larger than a pack of smokes, takes good pictures and you should be able to find one for around $250. 7 MP and water proof to 10 ft. for 2 hours.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000LXZYKW/ref=nosim/coffee290-20

While I have not tested the waterproof feature, I have some friends that have. Here are a couple of shots with it.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Camera*

Polaroid is the way to go. You can have the picture in about a minute. No waiting. No trasfering to CD. Also, the Brownie Instamatic is very practial and about the size of two packs of smokes.


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*1976*

Charles,

The question was really directed towards the rest of the group. It's time to dump the polaroid, 8 track player and the beta max machine.

SF

PS Chris, thanks for the help and nice picture of Brent Huggins; but you didn't need to zoom in on that one.


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone is going to send me royalities for that picture?

JPD


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Look to Deep Pockets*

Jimmy, I would look to Animal Chris for royalties, He took the picture, He is touting the quality of the camera. He has the money. I am sure you can settle out of court. Your first choice for an attorney should be Scott Alford, Esquire.


----------



## mhutch1970 (Dec 29, 2008)

walmart on line had a kodak 10 mgp at 80.00....4 gb card at 10.00. not waterproof might be something to look at?? :goldfish: garry


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*My Camera*

Steve - this is the camera I use. It's not too pricey but seems to work good on shutter speed and quality of picture. You've seen some of my photos and I'm not a photography expert. These are point and click shots.

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMC...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1230829381&sr=1-94


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I think Scott takes a lot better pictures overall than Chris, just because he consistantly chooses much better models. In the event he does make a poor choice, he includes a big tarpon in the photograph to justify it. Very clever....


----------



## Earnieg (Dec 26, 2008)

Catch 22 said:


> Polaroid is the way to go. You can have the picture in about a minute. No waiting. No trasfering to CD. Also, the Brownie Instamatic is very practial and about the size of two packs of smokes.


I read several weeks ago that polaroid was getting out of the film business.


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

*Just when you think you have everything figured out*

Just when you have everything figured out, it changes.

http://apnews.excite.com/article/20090108/D95J2K8G1.html


----------



## USOBE - J (Jan 6, 2009)

What a woman, a rod and a beer in her hand, the same hand!
A Kodak is very reliable and cheap. Wal-mart has them and you can't go wrong.


----------

